
Linux Mint 19.2 Cinnamon Released - ashitlerferad
https://www.linuxmint.com/rel_tina_cinnamon.php
======
diggan
Better link that also makes it obvious this is a beta release:
[https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3773](https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3773)

------
ben509
> By reporting these issues earlier we go from a situation where the user
> doesn't understand why Samba isn't working, to a situation where an explicit
> warning and a clue are given the minute an issue might require the user's
> attention.

It's really nice to see useful warnings and guidance being provided over
"you're doing it wrong" error messages. This is critical in making the system
usable.

(And especially with file sharing where the multiple overlapping permissions
can't be avoided and are horribly counter-intuitive.)

------
rezeroed
"known touchpad issues" \- yesterday mine started losing tap-to-click every 30
mins. Have to disable then enable the pad. I'm on 19.1 with kernel 5.1.16 -
we'll see what happens with 19.2.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Isn't this a beta?

------
maximente
after using a non-distribution based OS (purely package-based) i really can't
look back. previously it was sort of lame that i couldn't get a new emacs
because a completely unrelated package like a newer python or whatever was
unavailable and stuck behind a new release; now it's just unacceptable in all
forms.

~~~
colordrops
What do you use?

------
larrik
I think you are linking to a doc not quite ready for public consumption.

------
reddotX
BETA

